# Alfalfa Weed Management History



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Excellent read from Progressive Forage Grower.

Regards, Mike

http://www.progressiveforage.com/forage-types/alfalfa/the-history-of-alfalfa-weed-management


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

No new herbicides for a long time . I would love to try roundup ready but we do all mixed stands 75% alfalfa 25% Orchard grass . That mix really limits weed control options


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Mix definitely sells best here....but rr alfalfa makes a exceptionally stand....and it is really good about cleaning up a field.....especially if you have a nightmare weed in existence....after about 3 years of a pure stand then you can add Orchard/Tim and have a really nice mixed stand and just use your 2-4db to treat.

Regards, Mike


----------

